# خواص المواد



## م.مجدي عليان (2 نوفمبر 2006)

تعتبر الخواص للمواد هي الصفات والمقاييس التي تتميز بها هذه المواد لكي يمكن استخدامها استخداما صحيحا من ناحية مقوماتها للأحمال و الأجهادات والتفاعلات الكيميائية. كما يلاحظ أن بعض المواد الموجودة بالطبيعة تستخدم كما هي مثال لذلك الفحم الحجري والبعض الأخر من هذه المواد يجب تجهيزها واستخلاصها لتحسين خواصها ومن أمثلة ذلك الحديد الذي يستخلص منه الحديد الزهر الخام لإنتاج الصلب وتنقسم خواص المواد إلي :

1- خواص طبيعية : مثل الوزن النوعي والكثافة واللون وقابلية اللحام.

2- خواص كيميائية : مثل مقاومة الصدأ.

3- خواص ميكانيكية : مثل الليونة والمرونة والصلابة.

4- خواص تشغيلية : مثل قابلية القطع علي الماكينات وقابلية الانسياب عند الضغط.

وهناك بعض المعاني الفنية لخواص المواد التي يتوقف عليها صلاحيتها للأغراض الصناعية المختلفة :

1- الثقل النوعي : هوا لنسبة بين حجم معين من المعدن إلي نفس وزن هذا الحجم من الماء.
2- الصلادة : هي قدرة المادة علي مقاومة الخدش والتآكل والتغلغل.
3- المرونة : هي قدرة المادة لإلي الرجوع لإلي شكلها الأصلي بعد زوال الحمل المؤثر.
4- قابلية السك : وهي مقدرة المادة علي التشكيل إذا وضعت في قالب وضغطت وهي باردة .
5- قابلية اللحام : وهي الخاصية التي بها يمكن تكوين جسم واحد من قطعتين من معدن واحد أو معدنين مختلفين وذلك عن طريق ضغطهما.
6- قابلية الانصهار.
7- قابلية التطاير.
الحديد :

الحديد عنصر قـلما يوجد في الطبيعة بحالة خالصة ولونه رمادي فاتح ومتانته اقل بكثير مما يقصد بكلمة (حديد ) فالحديد المستخدم سبيكة يتكون أغلبها من حديد وبقيتها فلزات من مواد أخري كالمنجنيز والكروم كم يحتوي أيضا علي مواد لا فلزية مثل الكربون والسليكون ومن العوامل الهامة وجود نسبة من الكربون في الحديد لأنه العامل المتحكم في خواص الحديد والمؤثر فيها من حيث قابليته للطرق أو جعله هشا أو سهولة طرقة أو سهولة طرقة.

تقسيم الحديد حسب نسبة الكربون :

1- الحدي المطاوع : 

هو انقي أنواع الخامات الحديدية وتصل نسبة الكربون به من 0.04% إلي 0.25% وهو أكثر المعادن الحديدية قابليه للطرق والسحب.

2- الصلب :

تصل نسبة الكربون في الصلب من 0.15% إلي 1.5% وقد تصل إلي 2% .

3- الحديد الزهر :

تصل نسبة الكربون به من 2% إلي 4.5% ولا يمكن تشكيله تشكيلا لدنا ويصعب لحامه ويقتصر تشكيله بالسباكة وذلك بصهره وسبكه في قوالب.

الحديد الزهر الخام :
هو الحديد الناتج من الحديد الخام بعد صهره في الفرن العالي ومن النادر إستخدامة . ولا يمكن تشكيلة لدنا ويصعب لحامه ويقتصر تشكيله بالسباكة.

خواص الحديد الزهر :

1- أقل أنواع الحديد نقاء.
2- خفيف وهش ولا يمكن سحبة.
3- يتحمل الضغط الشديد.
4- يمتاز بخاصية امتصاص الصدمات.

الصلب

يمكن تقسيم الحديد الصلب حسب نسبة الكربون إلي ثلاث أنواع :

1- الصلب منخفض الكربون : ويحتوي علي 0.15% إلي .3.% كربون.

خواصه : 
طري ويسهل تشكيلة ولحامه لا يستجيب إلي المعاملة الحرارية إلا أنه يمكن تصليدة تصليدا سطحيا بعملية تسمي عملية التغليف.
استعماله :
في صناعة الألواح التي يصنع منها المراجل كما يستعمل في أشغال الكباري.

2- الصلب المتوسط الكربون : يحتوي علي 0.3% إلي 0.7% من الكربون.

خواصه : 
أنشف من الصلب الطري وقابل للتمغنط قابل للمعاملات الحرارية.
استعماله :
يستعمل في صناعة محاور العجلات وفي صناعة المواسير والأسلاك والمطارق.

3- الصلب العالي الكربون : يحتوي علي نسبة كربون من 0.7% إلي 1.5%.

خواصه :
أصلد أنواع الصلب الكربوني ومقاوم للتآكل وقابل للتمغنط وقابل للمعاملات الحرارية.
استعماله :
يصنع منه اليايات و أسلحة القص والأزميل و الأجن وقوالب الكبس والسبائك وعدد النجارة كما تصنع من الأنواع التي تزيد فيها نسبة الكربون علي 1.1 عدد القطع وتشكيل المعادن.

المعادن الغير حديدية

من المعادن الحديدية المستعملة بنطاق واسع في الصناعة النحاس والألمونيوم والقصدير والزنك والرصاص وذلك للميزات الآتية :

جودة التوصيل الكهربي والحراري ومقاومة الصدأ وخفة الوزن وقابلية التشغيل علي الماكينات وقابلية التشكيل بالصب والدرفلة والسحب.

النحاس
خواص النحاس :
1- معدن لين ذو لون أحمر وردي.
2- أقل صلابة من الحديد.
3- يقاوم التآكل والصدأ.
4- يقبل الاختلاط بالمعادن ألآخري.............

استعماله :
1- يستخدم في صناعة مواسير الغلايات.
2- يستخدم في عملية الطلاء الكهربي.
3- يدخل في كثير من السبائك...............

الزنك
خواص الزنك :
1- لونه أبيض ضارب للزرقة.
2- اشد نشوفه من القصير وأطري من النحاس.
3- يقاوم التأكسد والتآكل.........

استعماله :
1- يدخل في صناعة البطاريات الجافة.
2- يدخل في كثير منت السبائك المعدنية.
3- يستعمل أكسيد الزنك كمادة للدهان......​


----------



## احمدعباس79 (23 أبريل 2007)

شكرا جزيلا على هذا الموضوع الرائع


----------



## الجعدل (24 أبريل 2007)

بارك الله فيك


----------



## م / محمد حسين (29 أبريل 2007)

شكرا على مواضيعك القيمة


----------



## رفعت حجاج (7 مايو 2007)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## kito (1 مارس 2008)

لك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع لكن ممكن كتاب عن خواص المواد ومقاومتها؟؟؟


----------



## م.مجدي عليان (4 مارس 2008)

kito قال:


> لك جزيل الشكر على الموضوع لكن ممكن كتاب عن خواص المواد ومقاومتها؟؟؟


 

الرابط
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/t54498.html


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## مهندس فلزات (25 مارس 2008)

شكرررررررررررررررررررررا


----------



## alhamdaniya (22 يونيو 2008)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم 

جزاك الله خيرا على هذه المعلومات 

وفقكم الله


----------



## بشار العاني (10 سبتمبر 2009)

خير الكلام ما قل ودل جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## eng_samira (10 مارس 2010)

:33:جزاك الله خيرا ونريد المزيد من المعلومات عن المعادن


----------



## عبدالرحمن ع الحسني (7 مارس 2012)

*جزاك الله خيييير*​


----------



## مهندسة بدوية (2 سبتمبر 2013)

معلومات جيدة بارك الله فيك​


----------



## eng bella (16 نوفمبر 2013)

السلام عليكم اني طالبة هندسة مواد محتاجه كتاب المواد الهندسية واختباراتها


----------

